
Dell XPS 15 (2017) Review: Your Portable Workstation Has Arrived - ingve
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/123541/dell-xps-15-2017-review-portable-workstation-arrived
======
mgamache
I own an XPS 15 9550 (almost identical to the reviewed unit). This review is
spot-on and I would only reinforce that you will not want to use the web-cam
because of the unflattering angle. With many devs working remotely this might
be a big deal.

------
Arzh
I've been loving it for the past couple of months. I boot into Win10 and use
the ubuntu sub-system to build everything. Upgraded to 32gig is the biggest
boost, I love the extra headroom. One this to notice is that I have not been
able to charge from the thunderbolt port when almost everything I hear about
it seems like it should be charging fine. I have the TB16 w/ 240W supply and
still wont. This isn't a huge deal but it destroys the dream of a single cord
desk setup.

------
davidbanham
I believe they ship an Intel network card as standard these days, which makes
Linux compatibility a lot better.

